# World's Largest Container ship



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Arrival Felixstowe -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-30700269


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

It appears from the media that we now have yet another unit of measurement :

The tin of beans!

Container ships, apart from teu, are now apparently measured in bean tins - 900 million in this case.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Big innit! Lucky that isn't on a sandbank in the Solent 
I wonder how far the "Gas" from 900 million tins of beans would get her? Assuming they are baked, and not Soy of course


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Good picture in the Daily Telegraph today.

geoff


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm.8th jan.2015.23:39.re:world's largest container ship.thank you for a great link,it seems as soon as one is launched another bigger and better is being built,good news for felixstowe.regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Dickyboy said:


> Big innit! Lucky that isn't on a sandbank in the Solent
> I wonder how far the "Gas" from 900 million tins of beans would get her? Assuming they are baked, and not Soy of course


If the density/efficacy is similar to the proverbial hill of beans then I guess they wouldn't get you through the hour's notice to standby.


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

Nevertheless......she's still bloody ugly !


----------

